# Idgr



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

What is everyone's thoughts on the International Dairy Goat registry? 

Good registry or sort-of downgrade from the ADGA? 

Trying to decide what to register some of my Nubians that are not registered with. 

Thanks in advance. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never even heard of them. I don't think people will be too impressed with it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have heard from them. They are _way_ _*way*_ far down from ADGA. No one I know even takes that registry seriously. ADGA won't acknowledged anything from them. I'm not sure they exact reason why, but I know IDGR registers ND's that aren't already registered, which is a huge sore spot. The book's suppose to closed to help us develop the breed.

Anyway, have you tried calling or emailing ADGA? I would think they would accept your Nubian as a grade or American as long as it's not mixed with an ND. Since the standard breeds have been around so much longer I'm pretty sure the herd book is open. I think you just have to get someone that's and ADGA member to vouch for them.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

IDGR will register anything that breathes, ADGA is an actual "registry association" that follows strict guidelines to insure pedigree accuracy.

If you know anything about dogs, it's like the difference between CKC and AKC. CKC registers all the "designer MUTTS" while AKC actually registers by bloodline and pedigree.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> IDGR will register anything that breathes


:ROFL::roll: That was what I was tactfully trying to say Lol It's so true though..


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That's what I thought! 

I will get ahold of them. I know the ADGA does not take NDs as NOA though. I heard of someone using IDGR for their NDs which is why I ask. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a noteworthy association. I would not waste your time or money.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was going to use the AKC/CKC !(not the Canadian Kennel Club CKC though, that one is legit) It's just a last ditch place for someone who wants to register a goat that can't be registered/recorded elsewhere.

In my opinion: Don't waste your money.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Idgr has some benefit. For those who do not show but keep goats...buy studs or services and other goats locally...if you register the goats and breed to registeredoffspring you can ensure you do t overly inbreed. If you breed up to registered sires for stud service it is the ONLY way to show your herd improvement in the nd breed. We use it for this purpose. I have 3rd gen goats from mu original grade nd doe sired by champion lines each time i bred up. This does add value to your offspring but will never equate to or breed up into adga.ags or ndga. Idgr may also be useful to allow your kids to show a favorite grade pet in county level 4h...depwnding on the club. It works here.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

They do require copies of registration certificates when you represent an animal is registered through adga etc.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

They will "register anything" but it will be as a grade goat. You have to actually breed to a registered sire and provide measurement..photos and a certificate for the animal to get 50% kids and so on....so not unytustworthy...just a different purpose


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm actually considering it for 2 reasons... I'm not into show but...

1) my grades can start somewhere instead if just "being here".

2) all my goats going out of here will at least have a tattoo, so they will be able to be traced to their original farm. 

I am getting my 1st ADGA registered goat soon, so I will have both... but at least my grades will have something...


----------

